# 

## BartekSta

Witam,
miałem problem ze zbyt dużym ciśnieniem w instalacji, otóż na wejściu do domu miałem około 5bar.
W momencie gdy napaliłem w piecu puszczał mi zawór bezpieczeństwa od CWU.
Założyłem zawór regulujący ciśnienie na wejściu do domu, wraz z manometrem i ustawiłem ciśnienie na 3bar.
I teraz dziwna sprawa, napaliłem w piecu, z zaworu bezpieczeństwa kapie, a manometr na wejściu wody do domu pokazuje 7bar...
Zawór bezpieczeństwa jest z zaworem zwrotnym więc nie jest możliwe aby puszczał ciśnienie na resztę instalacji, w kranach z zimną wodą woda jest zimna, więc hydraulik też raczej nic nie sknocił i obwody ciepłej i zimnej wody nigdzie się nie mieszają...
Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to uszkodzony zawór zwrotny w zaworze bezpieczeństwa... no chyba, że jest jakieś inne wytłumaczenie?
Jakieś pomysły?

----------


## Jarek.P

Nic nie jest uszkodzone, po musisz gdzieś do CWU dołączyć zbiornik wyrównawczy. Obecnie, jak zaczynasz grzać wodę, ona zwiększa objętość (mniejsza o szczegóły, co konkretnie się zwiększa) i w rezultacie nie ma się gdzie podziać -> ciśnienie rośnie. Zbiornik wyrównawczy załatwi sprawę, potrzebny jest taki nadający się do CWU (ważne! one są zwykle niebieskie, zbiorniki do CO są czerwone, jak zainstalujesz taki od CO, skoroduje po pewnym czasie), wielkość dobierzesz stosownie do wielkości zbiornika na CWU, jaki posiadasz.

Swoją drogą... że hydraulik tego sam nie zrobił od razu... Echhhhh, fachofce...

J.

----------


## BartekSta

rozumem, że chodzi o taką niebieską bańkę?
Zastanawia mnie tylko jedno, przecież na zasilaniu zbiornika CWU jest ten zawór zwrotny, więc w jaki sposób zwiększające się ciśnienie za zaworem ma wpływ na manometr przed zaworem? Przecież nadmiar ciśnienia powinien ulecieć prze zawór bezpieczeństwa i tyle.

----------


## tazz

> rozumem, że chodzi o taką niebieską bańkę?
> Zastanawia mnie tylko jedno, przecież na zasilaniu zbiornika CWU jest ten zawór zwrotny, więc w jaki sposób zwiększające się ciśnienie za zaworem ma wpływ na manometr przed zaworem? Przecież nadmiar ciśnienia powinien ulecieć prze zawór bezpieczeństwa i tyle.


Zanim cos kupisz, sprawdz jakie masz cisnienie przed podgrzaniem wody, po i po upuszczeniu cwu i zimnej. Moze masz cos nie tak w instalacji. Kiedys robilo sie proste instalacje i wszystko chodzilo. Teraz mamy mnostwo bajerow, ktore sie moge zepsuc w kazdej chwili. W buderusie maja baniaki tylko niebieskie, trzeba sprawdzic tabliczke do jakiego cisnienia moze pracowac.

----------


## yaiba83

Daj zdjęcie twojej instalacji to łatwiej będzie coś napisać.
Znając normalne ciśnienie trzeba na wstępie odpowiednio dopompować naczynie przeponowe, które powinno być zainstalowane i przejmować wzrosty ciśnień.

Dziwne skąd się biorą hydraulicy co takich rzeczy nie montują. U ciotki jak montowali zbiornik to mówili, że trzeba takie naczynie zamontować, bo wcześniej u kogoś zamontowali bez i nadmiar wylatywał przez zawór bezpieczeństwa i producent zbiornika nie chciał uwzględnić reklamacji. No jakie to dziwne. Ja bym tych fachowców za genitalia na haku powiesił. Zawór bezpieczeństwa służy do działania w ostateczności a nie do kompensowania ciśnienia...

----------


## kajmanxxl

i po częstym otwieraniu się zaworu bezpieczeństwa sprężyna przestaje trzymać i uszczelka jest wytarta czyli woda kapie przy jakimkolwiek ciśnieniu oprócz montażu naczynia wzbiorczego wymień też zawór bezpieczeństwa

----------

